# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  TylerRoberts' Workbook

## TylerRoberts

*Tyler's Workbook!*

*Reality Checks*
Analyzing My HandsPluging My NoseRetracing My Steps
*Lucid Dreaming Goals*
Achieve LucidityStabilize The DreamTalk To A Dream CharacterFlyBuildIndulge Myself In Sexual Desires.  Mmmm
*Next Lucid's Plans*
Realize Im Lucid!Notice What It Feels Like To Be LucidAtempt To Stabilize
*Induction Techniques*
MILDDILDDDA
*Dream Signs*
Not quite sure of what these are....
*Stabilization Methods*
Focus On My Hands And Nothing ElseSay "Stabilize Lucidity Now!" Very FirmlyIf Hands Get Blurry, Say "Focus Now!"

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Tyler! So happy to have you join us.  :smiley: 

To quickly answer your question: What are dream signs? A dream sign can be a recurring element in your dreams that, with practice, you can target for attaining lucidity. This tutorial explains it pretty good: Dream Signs Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## TylerRoberts

Arggghhhhh..... I am so mad at myself.  I just slept for 15 hours and remember waking up at least 4 times with a dream fresh in ky memory.  However, I didn't write any of them down and now all I can remember are little fragments of a couple dreams!

Also, if I had to guess about what the dream signs were I would of thought they were recurring people or objects that could later be used for interpretation.  I guess I was kinda right?  Haha.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Next time just focus on a few key words to remember your dreams. That way, you only have to write down a few words, then when you wake up, you're likely to remember more of the dreams. Sometimes just one word is enough to set off the memory, you know, like when later in the day you see something, then BOOM you remember the whole dream? Just a suggestion  :smiley:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thank you Ophelia!  I will try that!  Currently, I go to sleep and have a dream.  Then, when it is finished, I wake up and remember it.  Then repeat the process.  Last night I did it many times but didnt write anything down because I just wanted to sleep.  Then, when I wake up for the day, I realize how dumb I was and get mad.  But I will try the keyword technique tonight.  Even if it produces fragments, its better than nothing.  The worst feeling I have experienced in a while is remembering myself waking up and thinking about a dream.  But not actually being able to remember what I dream I was thinking about.  If that makes sense.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Arggghhhhh..... I am so mad at myself. I just slept for 15 hours and remember waking up at least 4 times with a dream fresh in ky memory. However, I didn't write any of them down and now all I can remember are little fragments of a couple dreams!



Gaaaaa i know that feeling all too well! Haha and yea, OpheliaBlue's tip is really good  ::D: 
I guess it's true when they say "The biggest lie I tell myself is 'I dont have to write it down, I will remember it later.'"  x)

Good luck with your recall tonight!  ::D:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Operation "I WILL HAVE A LUCID DREAM TONIGHT!!!" was a fail...  While I was trying to get a lucid dream, I was unsuccessful and my recall went to poop.  I couldn't remember anything.  So, maybe I did get lucid?  A little over halfway through the night, I gave up and my recall went back to normal.  I used the keyword technique and cant remember them now.  But when I look at the keywords I can slowly piece the  dreams together.  I will enter them into my DJ now.

----------


## TylerRoberts

I am thinking that pissed off birds are a dream sign of mine.  They were in my last two dreams.  I am normally okay with birds, but these things were terrifying!!!  It was terrible!  You can read about it in my two latest journal entries.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hahahaha those birds are out to get ya >;D

Ohh also, when you're trying to recall dreams and can't seem to remember, try not to get mad or frustrated. The more you do so, the more you will not remember since your mind would be preoccupied with the thought of not remembering, and we all know that what we think is exactly what's gonna happen. So just stay calm and think positive!  :wink2: 

Good luck! And happy dreaming  :Rock out:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks for the advice paigeyemps!

----------


## paigeyemps

Bababa ba

----------


## TylerRoberts

> Bababa ba



 bababa.

Well, no lucid dreams for last night.  Well, actually, no recall at all for last night.  I am not sure what would cause that bur I do not remember a single fragment from a dream last night.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh bummer. Did you get enough sleep?

----------


## TylerRoberts

I slept for almost 12 hours; however, I did not go to sleep until 2 AM.  Tonight, I am, yet again, doing the same thing.  Could this be a cause of my lack of lucidity/poor recall?  Also, I would like to try WBTB because of its ability to increase chances of lucidity when coupled with MILD.  The issue is, I am unsure of how to perform WBTB.  I could use an alarm system but that would involve getting out of bed, which I thought would defeat the purpose of WBTB.  So, how would I do it?  Additionally, I have not performed any RCs during the day.  I only say my mantra, "Reality Check," and plug my nose.  My hope was my dream self would think my mantra and perform a RC.  Is this reliable?  Should I be performing RCs consistently?  Is the lack of RCs a cause for my lack of lucidity?

Well, I am off to bed again, sorry I missed class.  Family got in the way of my schedule.  I will try to attend the next class if I can!  Gmorning, Gafternoon, Gnight!  Depending on when you read this.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woo that's alot of questions. Ok here goes:





> I slept for almost 12 hours; however, I did not go to sleep until 2 AM.  Tonight, I am, yet again, doing the same thing.  Could this be a cause of my lack of lucidity/poor recall?



It could be. If you're way too tired and going to bed late, it is possible to sleep so deeply that you don't remember your dreams.





> Also, I would like to try WBTB because of its ability to increase chances of lucidity when coupled with MILD.  The issue is, I am unsure of how to perform WBTB.  I could use an alarm system but that would involve getting out of bed, which I thought would defeat the purpose of WBTB.  So, how would I do it?



When I performed WBTB, it involved an alarm, and even getting up and doing stuff for 15-20 minutes. Like go to the bathroom, get some water, feed the dogs etc. Then I am in the right balance of asleep and awake when I go back to bed, and this increases my chance of having a DILD and even DEILD after that.





> Additionally, I have not performed any RCs during the day.  I only say my mantra, "Reality Check," and plug my nose.  My hope was my dream self would think my mantra and perform a RC.  Is this reliable?  Should I be performing RCs consistently?  Is the lack of RCs a cause for my lack of lucidity?



The most important thing about RCs is not the RC itself, or even how often you do them. It's the _awareness_ you have when you do them that's key. When you get good at increasing your awareness, you can reach a point where you'll snap into lucidity in a dream without a reality check. You'll just feel lucid. Awareness is where the gold is at.





> Well, I am off to bed again, sorry I missed class.  Family got in the way of my schedule.  I will try to attend the next class if I can!  Gmorning, Gafternoon, Gnight!  Depending on when you read this.



Look forward to seeing you in chat! Hope you got caught up on sleep.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks for taking the time to respond to all of that!  If it is okay to get up during WBTB. Practices, I will try it with my alarm tonight.  Also, when you say awareness, what exactly do you mean?  Awareness of what?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awareness of the world around you in your waking life. You know how it's really easy to just go through your daily routine, and not pay much attention to your surroundings? Or, maybe your life is sooo busy and chaotic, it doesn't even enter your mind to take the time and absorb your surroundings, with all 5 senses, everyday?

Here is something that might interest you: Awareness Tutorial.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thank you Ophelia!   I appreciate you taking the time to help me through my troubles!

----------


## TylerRoberts

Yet another night with no recall.  That makes three nights in a row.  Am I doing something wrong?  I am eager to do this, but it seems impossible to make progress if I have 0 recall whatsoever.  I am debating whether I should include WBTB in my nightly practices.  I will need to get a regular sleep schedule if I do.  I'm just worried about WBTB further inhibiting my recall.  Any tips or suggestions?

EDIT: Additionally, I am going to begin practicing awareness.  I figure it can't hurt me at all to practice it.  It will help my dreaming, and possible even give me a new perspective on the world around me.

----------


## Caenis

Hello TylerRoberts.  That's unfortunate that your dream recall hasn't been reliable recently.  What's your sleep schedule like?  What do you do before bed and when you first wake up?  Do you use mantras at all?

Here's RareCola's nighttime routine tutorial and this post in Naiya's thread.  Some mornings I'll wake up not remembering anything, but if I lay for a while and just think, or even daydream, I'll start remembering bits and pieces.  Or as Naiya's thread suggests, I'll think about my dream signs and try to remember seeing them.  Worse comes to worse, when I get out of bed, I'll try to remember my dreams while walking around my house.  I'm often in my house in my dreams, so if I walk into my kitchen, I might remember standing in my kitchen in my dream!

Good luck TylerRoberts, I hope some of that information helps you.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks Caenis!  My sleep schedule has pretty much been non-existent.  I have been going to sleep at late hours and waking up at a random time.  Also, I havent been doing mantras the last couple nights because I fall asleep before I can think about them...  And as far as before bed, I usually go straight from the computer to my bed.

----------


## Caenis

That could easily be part of your problem.  I've had decent dream recall while having an inconsistent sleep schedule, but a fair amount of people find that an inconsistent sleep schedule harms recall.  Try sleeping at consistent hours and see if that helps.  Some people also find that using a electronics (mainly things with bright screens) before sleeping harms recall.  So maybe try doing something else 15-30 minutes before you go to bed.  You can do those mantras before you lay down in bed too.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Okay, I will try to do all of that.  I am trying to drop weight as well, so a regular sleep schedule will help with that as well.  I am thinking I will use my phone to set alarms that will go off throughout the day with things that I need to do.  Hopefully that works for me!  I will post my results if they change.  If I happen to remember a dream, I will be sure to add it to my DJ!

----------


## TylerRoberts

Well, there is still no progress.  This really sucks.  I didnt realize that you could just stop recalling dreams like this.  I try to recall them.  Say my mantras, lay in bed when I wake up.  Daydream during the day.  Still, nothing.

----------


## RareCola

> Well, there is still no progress.  This really sucks.  I didnt realize that you could just stop recalling dreams like this.  I try to recall them.  Say my mantras, lay in bed when I wake up.  Daydream during the day.  Still, nothing.



You'll get there, every lucid dreamer experiences dry spells and they suck hard. I was getting really discouraged during my 2 week dry spell. Have you tried this guide, I found it really helped me out: Ending A Dry Spell - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks for the encouragement RareCola!  I knew about dry spells, but did not know they could encompass dream recall.  I don't plan on giving up any time soon.  After all, this can't last forever.  Also, I have not read that guide.  I will do so tonight though.  Hopefully it will be what I need to get my recall abilities back and get that much closer to my first experience with a lucid dream!

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww I hate dry spells too  :Sad:  I used to have about a 3 week dry spell, and that sucked, I couldn't even recall anything. Then I decided to imagine that I just had a lucid the previous night. I reread my DJ especially my lucid entries, and it really made me feel excited and eager again, instead of being demotivated. Luckily, it worked! All the excitement must have sent subconscious lucid signals or something LOOOL and I got lucid that night!  ::D:  I hope it works out really well for you! Good luck :3

----------


## TylerRoberts

Great news!  I remember a dream fragment!  It was just a fragment but at least its something!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome! What was the fragment? And about what you said earlier, sadly, dry spells can refer to dream recall as well. But if you stick to your guns, you'll always recover.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Hello everybody!  I've got a question.  In one of my dreams, I thought to myself, "I can't wait to journal this!"  So, I new I was dreaming?  I didn't have any degree of control.  So, question is, was I lucid?

Also, I found this thread entitled 1000 things to do in a lucid dream!!! and thought I would share it for others to use as goals or motivation!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hello everybody!  I've got a question.  In one of my dreams, I thought to myself, "I can't wait to journal this!"  So, I new I was dreaming?  I didn't have any degree of control.  So, question is, was I lucid?



Nope, I'm afraid not, Tyler. Not unless you _knew_ it was a dream beforehand, in which case it was a lucid. There are many levels of dream control, sometimes I even know that I'm controlling the dream, and have somewhat rational thoughts, but I never really realize that it's a dream. I hope that makes sense  ::D:

----------


## RareCola

> Hello everybody!  I've got a question.  In one of my dreams, I thought to myself, "I can't wait to journal this!"  So, I new I was dreaming?  I didn't have any degree of control.  So, question is, was I lucid?
> 
> Also, I found this thread entitled 1000 things to do in a lucid dream!!! and thought I would share it for others to use as goals or motivation!



It's called a layer zero lucid dream, not really a "lucid" dream though.

----------


## TylerRoberts

> It's called a layer zero lucid dream, not really a "lucid" dream though.



I just watched ReeceJones87's 5 Layers of Lucid Dreaming videos!  They mentioned layer 0 lucidity in there!

----------


## TylerRoberts

Good news and bad news.  I remembered  3 dreams last night! (That's the good news!)  Sadly, I didn't write down any keywords so I completely forgot on le of the dreams and only remember fragments of the others.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Well, I didn't remember any dreams last night.  I also forgot to journal the dreams from yesterday.  I will journal them now, but i am not sure how much I can pull to memory now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's ok, record whatever you remember whenever you can. You can even make a journal entry for a dream that you had way in the past. It's all helpful in improving your recall. I find even just reading my old entries before bed helps my recall the next morning. I've almost forgotten lucids before, so believe me, it's worth it to still write it down, even if it's days later.  :smiley:

----------


## TylerRoberts

I bet Ophelia!  I foresee myself regularly LDing and deciding not to write it down because I assume I will remember it.  Only to forget it the next day/week.  But, I will try to avoid that!

Also, I AM ONE ENTRY AWAY FROM 10 ENTRIES!?!?  WOOP WOOP!

----------


## TylerRoberts

I DID IT!  I GOT LUCID! WOOP!!  I DID IT!!!  WOOOOOOOP!!  :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes:   :Oh noes: 

Lucidity lasted for about a minute.  I crashed a car into the top of the empire state building and then floated back down.  I may have even met my dream guide because some other person showed up, floating, and told me that I should try the TOTM.

----------


## paigeyemps

Wooow! Great job Tyler! Congrats!  :Rock out:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Bad news... I procrastinated typing the dream into my journal and no longer remember it....  That blows.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hahaha it happens  :wink2:  Just..resist the urge! verrrryyy verryyy hard to reisist the urge to not type lol x)

----------


## TylerRoberts

Yeah, I suppose it does.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Okay, first off, sorry for my abscence the last 5 days.  I went on vacation and completely ignored my dreams.  But, I am back and ready to go!

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome back Tyler!  ::D:

----------


## TylerRoberts

So, I have come back... again.  To be honest, I had given up on LDing.  Not sure why, probably just because I had no desire to do it.  Maybe I just ran out of drive and burnt out.  However, last night I had the same dream four times, all of which were very very similar - apart from a few minute differences.  They all involved me committing taboo acts with my best friends younger sister.  This was a bit of a shock to me, but I quickly accepted it after acknowledging that I have always found her attractive.  Anyways, I decided since it is beyond the boundaries of my friendship to make a move on his sister, I can use LDing to satisfy my urges.  This will also provide some motivation to keep me interested, and make me more successful - hopefully.

So now I am back and ready to go, if that is okay.

----------


## paigeyemps

Ohh, welcome back again! Lol. You're always welcome in the intro class. :3 You may take breaks, but I hope you don't completely give up LDing!  ::D:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks!  I just seemed to lose interest.  Maybe it was because I had little success, but I am not sure.  But now, I am back to increasing my recall and beginning to use my RCs regularly.  Glad to be back!

----------


## paigeyemps

Awesomesauce. You know where to find us!


P.S. If you don't, the answer is "on here and on chat"  :tongue2:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Hey!  Just checking in to say that I did not quit the day I said I was back!  lol.

I have had quite a shortage of recall, and thus no reason to post about any recent LDs or dream issues.

Anyways, this was just an update.  I will be sure to post something as soon as I get some extent of my recall back.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Hey!  Just checking in to say that I did not quit the day I said I was back!  lol.
> 
> I have had quite a shortage of recall, and thus no reason to post about any recent LDs or dream issues.
> 
> Anyways, this was just an update.  I will be sure to post something as soon as I get some extent of my recall back.



Hey Tyler!  Good on you for checking in.   :smiley: 

I was looking over your workbook and it seems that dream recall has been one of those areas that's been a pain for you all along.  If you're prepared to put in some work on bringing your dream recall up, I have a few ideas that I can offer you here.  Dream recall is _very_ trainable and, at least for me personally, helps keep me amused with non-lucids until I hit my next LD.  (Through LD practice, my recall went from next-to-nothing to a fairly consistent 3-5 per night.)

First, I was wondering whether you also keep a written dream journal apart from the electronic one on Dreamviews.  I noticed that you mention needing to write dreams down later in the day.  I love the DJ system here _but_ getting dreams down immediately after wake-up is very important.  If you can't quickly jump on DV to type things up as you remember, consider trying the bedside pen-and-notebook technique.  Then when you post to DV, you'll have your own notes to work from in addition to your memories.

This has a secondary benefit.  Before bed, you can relax, read over past dream fragments, and write a couple of sentences about your goals for the night of sleep.  Right below the date, I might write something like, "I have vivid, memorable dreams.  I wake up from my dreams and recall them immediately."  If that feels too cheesy, you can go with something like, "I will remember my dreams."

When you wake up (whether it's waking up for the day or just to go to the bathroom), be sure to take a minute and really _reach_ for your dreams before you move.  Think as hard as you can until you get some fragment.  Once you get something, try to reel the rest of the dream back in.  Move backward or forward in time from the dream moment that you remember, trying to pull in as much as you can.  Once you've run through as much of the dream as you can, get that thing in paper right away!  There are times when I read the morning's dreams before going to bed and realize I'd almost completely forgotten them since writing them.

I have stronger medicine that I've used a time or two in a recall rut, but these basic points seem like a good place to start.  We can save the strong stuff for if you continue to have any trouble.   :smiley:   Anyhow, let us know how you think a plan like this sounds for you.  Feel free to hit us up with any questions you have.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks for the help CanisLucidus!

I just hopped on to read a few workbooks for inspiration.  I have indeed used a physical dream journal in the past.  Well, kinda...  I use a Kindle Fire to input my dreams into a Dream Journal app.  Though, I have been told that the light will cause issues.  So, I guess I will be breaking out a new notebook and seeing what I can do from it.

Thanks again!

----------


## paigeyemps

Woot! Bust out that notebook!  ::D:  

Also, it's almost October! You might wanna make a new goals list as well as analyze your current dream signs!  :Rock out: 

Seeya tyler

----------


## TylerRoberts

True story.  I never even started to do that last time I was here.  But.....

WOOOOOOOO!  Recall a dream: DONE!

I will enter it into my DVDJ later tonight.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> True story.  I never even started to do that last time I was here.  But.....
> 
> WOOOOOOOO!  Recall a dream: DONE!
> 
> I will enter it into my DVDJ later tonight.



Awesome! I look forward to reading it  :smiley: 

Besides getting your recall back up, what else are you doing lately to achieve lucidity? As in an induction method, or night time rituals, etc?

----------


## TylerRoberts

I apologize for the lack of response Ophelia, I typed out a long response via Kindle and I guess it never posted.....    :Sad: 

To make a long story short, I have not really been doing anything but recall training.  I felt like recall was one of, if not the, most important building blocks to becoming a successful lucid dreamer.  So, I decided that I would devote all of my focus to that(which I have been slacking on lately).  However, I do have a plan as to my methods I intend on practicing.  I am planning on focusing on DILD/MILD induction methods.  Upon having a few lucids, or getting comfortable with my DILD/MILD practices, I intend on introducing DEILD to the mix.  Along with these, I eventually will throw some incubation studies into the mix and hopefully that will get me off to a good start.

As for the dream that I have procrastinated about entering, I have finally done so.  If you are interested in reading about my experiences with an invasion in Tokyo, feel free to do so here.

----------


## Kaenthem

That's a nice and well-organized plan. It should help you acheive lucid dreams in no time, if you put your heart and soul into it of course.

----------


## paigeyemps

Sounds like a good plan, Ty. DEILD is such a cool little method, especially if you don't have much time or sleep. I'm guessing the recall is going well?


Good luck Ty  :smiley:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Good to know that the plan is sound.  As for the recall, it is getting better.  However, my motivation to write the dream down instead of wake up is pretty non-existant...

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Good to know that the plan is sound.  As for the recall, it is getting better.  However, my motivation to write the dream down instead of wake up is pretty non-existant...



Do you mean motivation to write down the dream instead of just fall back asleep when you wake up in the middle of the night?  Or do you mean that when you wake up in the morning, you'd prefer to just get out of bed and start the day rather than spend time journaling.

First, a comment on general motivation.  I really enjoy my non-lucids, which helps motivate me.  When you recall an interesting one, perhaps put a star by it or otherwise call it out so that if you find motivation flagging, it'll help remind you of the kinds of cool things you're missing out on if you don't manage to record your dreams.  Reading back over the dreams of the last few nights gets me excited about what I'll experience in the coming dream periods.

Also, if you are running short on time in the mornings or running short of patience in the middle of the night, writing down a few good keywords should take you no more than 30-45 seconds.  If you choose good ones and just spend a moment really going over the dream in your mind, you'll be able to flesh the dream out later.  And write legibly -- don't be like me!   ::D:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks for the advice Canis.  I currently have a lack of motivation to write the dreams down in the middle of the night.  All I do is wake up and want to go back to sleep.  As for in the morning when I need to get up, my alarm is across my room so i need to get up to shut it off.  I can stand listening to that beeping!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks for the advice Canis.  I currently have a lack of motivation to write the dreams down in the middle of the night.  All I do is wake up and want to go back to sleep.  As for in the morning when I need to get up, my alarm is across my room so i need to get up to shut it off.  I can stand listening to that beeping!



Heh.  All I can tell you is that I really do sympathize.  There have been nights where I just run over the dream (to load it into my short-term memory), and jot down some keywords.  On those times when the thought of getting all the way out of bed _just hurts_ this is a good fallback.  It's much, much better than not writing it down at all!

One tip for the hardcore.  Before bed, I drink a good quantity of water, knowing that it'll make me need to get up to go to the bathroom throughout the night.  Drinking all this pee water usually means that when I wake up, a trip to the bathroom usually sounds like a pretty good idea.  Then I'm out of bed anyway and writing dreams doesn't seem like such a burden.  I realize that tolerance for this kind of foolishness is a very individual thing, so just think of it as nothing more than an "interesting" idea to keep in mind.  Or just laugh at.  That's okay too.   :smiley:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Haha, good suggestions on the water before bed, though I drink between 2-3 gallons a day so I don't know if that will have much of an effect on me.  However, during my last "dream kick" I was waking up after every dream and could remember it very well.  That is the goal that I am going for.  I much more greatly prefer waking up after every dream as compared to remembering multiple upon waking up for the day.  If I remember too many dreams at once it becomes hard to keep them separated.  Anyways, thanks again for the help and suggestions Canis.

I don't believe that I have said thank you to any of the instructors or apprentices, but I really do appreciate all of you taking so much time out of your days to help me and people like me to become better.  You all have my sincere thanks!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Wow, 2-3 gallons a day!  I thought that I drank a lot of water, but that beats me bad.  This makes the couple glasses of pee water that I chug before bad seem kind of wimpy, ha ha.  You _must_ be a fitness buff drinking that much water!

Your kinds words are much appreciated.  I felt exactly the same way when I joined and OpheliaBlue, RareCola and paigeyemps were so generously helping me find my way through this art/science/thing we call lucid dreaming.  They set a great tone for this place and have provided a wonderful environment for all of us to learn together.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Haha, I am on a health kick.  I was nearly 250 lbs at age 16.  I decided that I never wanted to be that heavy again and have been dropping weight since.  Thus far, I have dropped nearly 40 lbs.  Its all a work in progress though. I want to drop a total of 80-ish pounds.  I should achieve that by the end of this school year.

----------


## Xanous

> Haha, I am on a health kick.  I was nearly 250 lbs at age 16.  I decided that I never wanted to be that heavy again and have been dropping weight since.  Thus far, I have dropped nearly 40 lbs.  Its all a work in progress though. I want to drop a total of 80-ish pounds.  I should achieve that by the end of this school year.



That's awesome! I hope you reach your goal!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Haha, I am on a health kick.  I was nearly 250 lbs at age 16.  I decided that I never wanted to be that heavy again and have been dropping weight since.  Thus far, I have dropped nearly 40 lbs.  Its all a work in progress though. I want to drop a total of 80-ish pounds.  I should achieve that by the end of this school year.



Man, that is excellent!!  Congratulations to you on stepping up and putting in the work.  Shedding 40 pounds of fat means that you've cooked off _140,000_ Calories.  The dedication, willpower, and work ethic that this represents are gonna be very handy for your lucid dreaming work.   :smiley: 

As you continue to get leaner, consider including a strength training element.  At your age you have the opportunity to become much, much stronger at the same time you're leaning out.  A good base of strength will benefit you for literally your entire life.

Great stuff!

----------


## TylerRoberts

Thanks for the encouragement guys!  I am planning on throwing some strength training into the mix as I get nearer to my goal.  I did not want to start off converting fat to muscle because muscle weighs more and I would rather be around 170-180 lbs than be built.  So, as I drop below 200 and get near 185-190 I will add on some strength training.  Nothing to intense though.  I don't want to be bulging with muscles; rather, lean with definition.  So, crunches, pushups, pull-ups, minor weight lifting, and quite a bit of cardio should do the trick.  Anyways, thanks for the encouragement guys!  It is always appreciated!  ::D:

----------


## TylerRoberts

Hey guys!  Just wanted to drop in with an update.  I have not given up on Lucid Dreaming or anything.  No worries.

I have been, and still am, extremely busy with school and potentially a new job so I am having a hard time trying to make some free time.

Anyways, I am still working on recall, I just am not posting about it here due to time constraints.  I will do my best to keep you informed on my progress!  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

No worries. It's not a race. Take care of your real life stuff first and pick up where you left off later. We'll be here when you get more time. You can still do your routine even if you don't get a chance to post. Good luck and take care!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Sounds like you are right where you need to be.  With school work, your weight loss progress, and now a job demanding your time and energy, you're right to let dreaming be something that refreshes you rather than drains you.

Keep up the work on recall and as Xanous said, we'll be looking forward to hearing more when you catch a bit of a break!

----------

